# HELP?? Flouro Shop Light Questions



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

now both of my shoplights are not working, i have no clue what the duece is going on

first i noticed that one was going off.. so i unplugged it and plugged it back in and it worked..  i didnt think nething else about it.. 

then i noticed that it kept doing it... (kept goin off, so i unplug it and plug it back and it works).. 

 now i noticed that both are doing it now.. this is seriously risking my ladies health... 

 am I overloading my outlet with 2 shop lights?

    each shoplight has 2 bulbs... they are 4 foot shoplights from wally mart or mehnards.. 


in each shoplight there is one warm white bulb, and one cool white.

whats the dealio?? i cant figure it out.. i tried different 6ways.. nothing... still happens, could it be every 6way i have is junk? or is it an overload? 

 please feel free to leave some feedback.. :angrywife:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 3, 2008)

more than likely, the tubes are gone... either that or the ballasts r toast. I would simply replace the bulbs first and see if that fixes yer problem. then I would check the tombstones (the bulbs holders) to make sure those are in decent shape, then if those looked ok, I would replace the ballast.

...or if you weren't handy with messing around with the lights, just go buy a couple of new ones... that's assuming replacing the bulbs simply wasn't your quick fix...

I doubt you are overloading the circuit... those shoplights use maybe 1.4A each....


----------



## jasosebee (Apr 3, 2008)

*Flickering Bulbs are usually a sign that there pretty much at the end of there life they'll usually flicker for a couple days then just completely burn out i would do what tcvg said and try replacing the bulbs.....

you may want to check for any shortages in your power cord also if you havent done that already.

the best way to avoid overloading is to buy a power strip or so i've been told.

hope you get the problem solved. keep us posted*


----------



## Growdude (Apr 3, 2008)

jasosebee said:
			
		

> *the best way to avoid overloading is to buy a power strip or so i've been told.*


 
A power strip will do nothing to prevent overloading. They have a cheap surge protector in them.
But its easyer to overload with one than without because it gives you more outlets.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks alot guys.. 

 1. Ill try new bulbs first..
 2. Since im not that handy with the shop lights (and they were only 10 bucks each) ill get new ones if the new bulbs idear dont work..

and makes sense i guess.. i just didnt think they would be burnd out already.. but thanks again..

ive been goin crazy trying to figure out what the H is going on..   

 btw ive got 6way outlet strips ( surge protectors) but like some1 said earlier, they dont protect that well.. 

as i learned in one of my computer classes.. but then again that was in the case of computers and surge protectors.. 

but ok ill try it thanks guys...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like you just need new bulbs or ballasts and you should be good to go. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe its a sign to replace them with bigger and better, why not move up to a Metal Halide?


----------



## headband (Apr 3, 2008)

its just to connection between the prongs and the fixture, I had the same reoccurring problem, just would come into my grow and notice one off, bend the connections inwards alittle, making a tight fit for the prongs, most likely one prong touchs and the other only sometimes, causing it to flicker...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> its just to connection between the prongs and the fixture, I had the same reoccurring problem, just would come into my grow and notice one off, bend the connections inwards alittle, making a tight fit for the prongs, most likely one prong touchs and the other only sometimes, causing it to flicker...


 
hey man, it dont flicker.. only shuts off.. then i replug it in and it works again, i bent the flat metal connections that the prongs hit, and it still went out..

 next thing im gonna try is bulbs and then pry a new shop light after that..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Maybe its a sign to replace them with bigger and better, why not move up to a Metal Halide?


 
lil expensive for me right now.. 

 but i might have to if this junk keeps happening..  lol


----------



## Growdude (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing is certain and thats if it comes on after you plug it back in its not the bulbs.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> One thing is certain and thats if it comes on after you plug it back in its not the bulbs.


 
ok so i went to mehnards and got new bulbs and thats definitely not the problem...

 next solution?? try a new starter?


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 4, 2008)

Maynard's!!!!!

My favorite artist by the way!

Ummmm...good luck, as I have no advice for this thead.

Hey, thank me any way!

Peace man!


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> One thing is certain and thats if it comes on after you plug it back in its not the bulbs.


it flickers 2-5 seconds right before it goes out, then stays out right? trust me bro, those connections arnt good, keep fiddling with them. Have you checked the inner workings? I know when I got mine, I had to wire them up to a power cord since they were brand new, my dads an election and have a huge inventory. I used wire nuts. Are any connections loose on the inside maby. Im still determined that its those flat metal connections, your explaining the exact problem I had. every few days i would have to adjust them stupid things still, but I didnt have the problem untill after I starting using my hps, I just left my 4, 4 footers in there, couldn't hurt right.....  it wasnt determntal if i lost power to one of the floros, since the HPS was still running .


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 4, 2008)

no... trust me... I've been a construction electrician...high ranking, for over 22 years...
if replacing your bulbs, or your tombstones(the little bulb holder ends...) doesn't fix yer prob, your ballast is gone... see what the cost is to replace that ballast ( has to be the same type of ballast), or to buy a whole new light...
whatever is cheaper....

I can build you a custom house to live in... I know what I am talking about.

I do this for a career....


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

it works to tcvg? how could the ballast have gone out, if they work still?? idk man im not ever 22 years old, so you must know. All im saying is I had the same problem, and fixed it. It wasnt the ballast in my situation, but maby his... but i doubt it, if it works still. right? idk ****


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 5, 2008)

as a matter of fact, it will still turn the bulbs on if the ballast is toasted... if it is shot, it does not necessarily mean it will not turn the lamps on at all... it just won't work like it's supposed to - makes it flicker... turn off intermittently... etc... fine... don't listen to me... just tryna save you money, cuz... I'm the person that is sent to your house to fix yer prob when you call an electrical contractor to your house to solve yer prob.

but hey... maybe you know better... 

what someone was talking about was adjusting the lamp holders... the TOMBSTONES, which I also mentioned beforehand as a possible problem after the bulbs.

I told you how to fix the problem if one was mechanically inclined at all, and to simply buy a new fixture if they weren't.


----------

